# My Carb Cycling Diet



## theminister (Sep 11, 2012)

In Oct I start my primo cycle and attached is my diet, I'd love people to critique it.

Thanks


----------



## theminister (Sep 11, 2012)

How do I get this bigger?


----------



## chicken wing (Sep 11, 2012)

Brutha pm me that diet. I like to see it.


----------



## Curiosity (Sep 11, 2012)

Minister upload it to photobucket then post a link


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Sep 11, 2012)

U can make it slightly bigger if u open it in a new page but still can't be read


----------



## theminister (Sep 11, 2012)

here it is


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Sep 11, 2012)

How that chick in the avi?


----------



## theminister (Sep 11, 2012)

Four1Thr33 said:


> How that chick in the avi?



She works for me as an investment analyst, and I train her on the side. Still loving my wife... but start cycle in Oct and shes a huge flirt


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Sep 11, 2012)

Can u for the love of god get more pics for our chicks u know section lol.


----------



## theminister (Sep 11, 2012)

Four1Thr33 said:


> Can u for the love of god get more pics for our chicks u know section lol.



hehe.......


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Sep 11, 2012)

She's a doll.... Looking forward to October for u lol


----------



## Lulu66 (Sep 11, 2012)

That diet looks on point. How is it working out for u?


----------



## theminister (Sep 11, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> That diet looks on point. How is it working out for u?



Its working just right, thats why I am sharing it


----------



## corvettels3 (Sep 11, 2012)

is that the ultimate diet 2.0?


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Sep 11, 2012)

I have been eating chicken eggs turkey and steak every fucking day for 15 months.    I hate food


----------



## theminister (Sep 12, 2012)

corvettels3 said:


> is that the ultimate diet 2.0?



Ultimate diet? No, well ultimate for me


----------



## theminister (Sep 12, 2012)

Four1Thr33 said:


> I have been eating chicken eggs turkey and steak every fucking day for 15 months.    I hate food



I hear you bro


----------



## DarksideSix (Oct 31, 2012)

TheMinister said:


> View attachment 295
> 
> 
> *How do I get this bigger*?



I'm sure you hear this a lot bro.  hahahahaha


----------



## theminister (Oct 31, 2012)

DarksideSix said:


> I'm sure you hear this a lot bro.  hahahahaha



LOL FU heheh


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 31, 2012)

quick question and this isn't a bash...you seem to drink a lot...how is that effecting your diet?


----------



## theminister (Oct 31, 2012)

i do drink a lot, I make up with cardio.

on the days I dont lift I will run 40-1 hour, on the days I lift 30-40 mins. i Train daily.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 31, 2012)

TheMinister said:


> i do drink a lot, I make up with cardio.
> 
> on the days I dont lift I will run 40-1 hour, on the days I lift 30-40 mins. i Train daily.



I drink from time to time but it doesn't effect anything...


----------



## theminister (Oct 31, 2012)

empty calories etc... when I dont drink I giv myself a break


----------



## HDH (Nov 2, 2012)

TheMinister said:


> here it is



Diet looks pretty clean.

What are your totals for each day?

Cals / Carbs / Protein / Fat

HDH


----------



## theminister (Nov 2, 2012)

I've stopped calculating that now. Not super disciplined anymore and pretty much wing it with experience. The only thing I do monitor is protein which I make sure I get about 250 grams a day, of which 50 grams is shakes, the rest is a meat or veg source. I also keep slow digesting protein like beef for evenings only.


----------



## HDH (Nov 2, 2012)

You might want to consider monitoring the carbs. They determine the weight you gain or the weight you loose. Very important.

If you go that far might as well make sure the fat is correct as well. I actually had to raise my fats at one time because I was feeling lethargic, run down, fatigued and crossing over into overtraining.

HDH


----------



## Jada (Nov 4, 2012)

Nice diet


----------



## theminister (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks Jada, would love to see someone elses diet!


----------

